# Jan 1, 2019 EO # 12473 .....Don't Ignore This Liberals ! It's Gunna Happen !!



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

*It's Going to Happen, it's what Dirty Cop Mueller and the Democrats have been trying to stop with their FAKE investigation and charging Russian Ghosts with charges and dirty plants.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

................................


----------



## nononono (Jan 1, 2019)

*EO # 12473 is NOW in motion !!!!!*


----------



## messy (Jan 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *EO # 12473 is NOW in motion !!!!!*


Nobody knows what to say. You’re too looney. I guess everyone feels bad for you when you have these episodes.


----------



## nononono (Jan 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody knows what to say. You’re too looney. I guess everyone feels bad for you when you have these episodes.



*Say what you want dipshit......but when standing on a beach staring at a tidal wave*
*after being warned of the danger is your gig, have at it.*

*All I've done is post information and you scoff at it.....who's the Looney dipshit.*

*Just keep wearing that scarlet " Democratic " letter on your chest.*


----------

